
Programmers, Let’s Earn the Right to Be Called Engineers - lmorris84
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/programmers-lets-earn-the-right-to-be-called-engineers/
======
jMyles
> [Engineers] are bound by honor and state regulatory boards to produce work
> that is correct, safe, and up to the best practices. Engineers can lose
> their licenses through negligence...Software development doesn’t have such
> rigorous accountability, and this may be the area where we stand to improve
> most.

Are you serious?

The last thing that software needs is to become part of the state
superstructure of cronyistic 'regulation'.

If "writing software without a license" becomes an actual offense to law,
tyranny will surely have arrived.

------
ankurdhama
We don't need to be engineers. Software development is completely different
activity then engineering. Any software system is way more complicated than
any engineered system ever.

~~~
jMyles
Complicated? Or just complex?

